# A star is shining brighter tonight - Flem



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Flem, that it is such a lovely tribute to her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear Flem's passing. Your lovely tribute has given me a glimmer into her life. Next time I look at the stars, I will be thinking of her.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Although you may not hear puppy feet anymore, she lives on in the memories and love you shared. May time soften the pain you feel at the loss of Flem. She only shared your life for a wonderful, magical short time to her, but she shared her forever with you.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I’m so sorry for your loss ?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Nathalie, I read on FB of Flem's passing this a.m. and my heart broke for you. I was really hoping she was going to pull through. I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious, beautiful girl.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. She was blessed to have a life filled with love and devotion and you are blessed to have known the love of a great dog.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave Flem a very happy life.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a lovely tribute to a well loved family member. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Run free precious girl, such a beautiful tribute. 
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

May Flem's star shine brightly down on you and your family offering a beacon of peace and love until you all meet again.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a wonderful tribute to your sweet Flem...so sorry for your loss...


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Flem was so lucky to have a caring and loving family. No words here will fill the whole she left in your heart but we know what it is like to loose a Golden and share your loss. Thanks for the great tribute to Flem. May her spirit soar high and free.

Godspeed to Flem

dlm ny country

“Dogs come into our lives to teach us about love; they depart to teach us about loss. A new dog never replaces an old dog, it merely expands the heart. If you have loved many dogs, your heart is very big.” – Erica Jong


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flem*

What a beautiful tribute to Flem! I am so very sorry!
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her and I added her to the 2018 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm just seeing this. I have always admired Flem's lovely coloring - there's just nothing like a redhead!

I'm so sorry to hear she has passed. Sending comforting thoughts to you and your family.

I will wave to beautiful Flem when I look at the stars tonight.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the great life your Flem lived and the great path she carved to your heart.. I know my computer keyboard can't lighten you sadness but after loosing 3 Goldens I understand and share your loss. It never seems fair when they cross the bridge. But no one can take away the love Flem gave you and that will be with you forever. 

Godspeed to Flem

dlm ny country

“Dogs … are constant reminders that life reveals the best of itself when we live fully in the moment and extend our unconditional love. And it is very true, that the most tender, uncomplicated, most generous part of our being blossoms, without any effort, when it comes to the love of a dog.” —Maira Kalman


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll. 

It has been a rough two weeks and a half since her death. The first week, I think we spent most of our time after work crying. My husband was even more devastated because Flem was his heart dog. She was his birthday present (not a surprise, a bilateral well-thought about decision) almost fourteen years ago. 

There are so many first times (first time getting up without her being there, first time filling only one dish), so many things you find (the last toy I gave her, her chicken breasts in the fridge, the toys I had bought for her upcoming birthday), so many little things to take care of that come and slap you in the face all the time. There is also Col, my five-year-old Golden, who has lost her very best friend (it was love at first sight between them five years ago and there was not a day, even in Flem's old age without a bitey face or tug game). Col seems a little bit off behavior-wise (nothing drastic, just a bit more subdued) but we have not been quite normal either. 

We have started to be able to evoke some memories without bawling our heads off. I made a donation in her memory to the ER hospital where she died, I have her paw impression, a good friend sent me an engraved keepsake. I know that there will more downs, some upcoming dates that will be painful but we are healing, at our rhythm.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Thalie said:


> Flem 04/24/2004-03/31/2018.
> 
> Once upon a time, a long long time ago, a reddish puppy joined our family. She was all that and more; inquisitive, fearless, decided that she would be friends with all in our household (her "auntie" Spip was not entranced at first). She had sharp teeth, an outgoing smile, enjoyed life to the fullest.
> 
> ...


Such a wonderful wonderful story of your sweet Flem. I'm sorry to hear of her passing but it's clear that she was very loved and that her life was exactly what a golden would wish for.


----------

